# New clones,when to top???



## captin prang (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi ive got some new clones Im just about to put on about 20/4 under a 600w MH bulb.I was thinking of letting them grow for a couple of weeks then top and switch to 12/12 on the HPS .Ive seen that some people top there clones as soon as they've rooted and put them on 12/12 or not even topped but still going straight for the 12/12.
Has anyone had much experiance with this kind of stuff(like differences in yeild) and have some prefered techniques?I'm on new ground here and any advise would be helpful
thanks.


----------



## megaplant (Sep 14, 2009)

captin prang said:


> Hi ive got some new clones Im just about to put on about 20/7 under a 600w MH bulb.I was thinking of letting them grow for a couple of weeks then top and switch to 12/12 on the HPS .Ive seen that some people top there clones as soon as they've rooted and put them on 12/12 or not even topped but still going straight for the 12/12.
> Has anyone had much experiance with this kind of stuff(like differences in yeild) and have some prefered techniques?I'm on new ground here and any advise would be helpful
> thanks.


Sorry im new to all this, but i have 6 clones presently rooting do i need to top the heads.??


----------



## captin prang (Sep 14, 2009)

megaplant said:


> Sorry im new to all this, but i have 6 clones presently rooting do i need to top the heads.??


nah you dont need to top them but if your pushed for space its a good idea,topping stops the plant growing up from the main stem and forced the hormones back down meaning u'll get 2,4 or even 6 stems coming from your plant and hopefully get a higher yeild at the end of it.Ive always been taught its best to top plants when your trying to get a produce from them.


----------



## g00sEgg (Sep 14, 2009)

20/7?
What kinda lighting is that? Theres not 27 hours in a day


----------



## megaplant (Sep 14, 2009)

captin prang said:


> nah you dont need to top them but if your pushed for space its a good idea,topping stops the plant growing up from the main stem and forced the hormones back down meaning u'll get 2,4 or even 6 stems coming from your plant and hopefully get a higher yeild at the end of it.Ive always been taught its best to top plants when your trying to get a produce from them.


Cheers bud ill give it a try.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say give it at least 4-5 nodes then top.,.,.,after you top you want to give the plant imho at least 1-2 weeks to bounce back,and mature as a top'd plant to get the most out of it.,.,after u top u want a go0d couple of side sho0ts to get toward the light then u can flower.,.,.,hope i helped


----------



## captin prang (Sep 14, 2009)

g00sEgg said:


> 20/7?
> What kinda lighting is that? Theres not 27 hours in a day


 good shout


----------



## Darkuser (Sep 14, 2009)

Clones I've topped when they were really short, (about 4 inches) ended up with as many as 8 tops on them. They grew in height more slowly and I vegged a month for all those tops to hit 12 inches before I flowered them. They're also incredibly wide and not very space efficient unless tied together. They only grew 6 inches in flower and I'm expecting a really good yield on those ones, thinking at least 2oz per on these short, wide plants.

Clones I've topped at around 10 inches get fewer, more compact tops with under 3 weeks veg by the time I flower them at 12 inches. If left to veg longer, they would most likely get wider and maybe more tops. They generally grow more in height during flower because less energy is needed for less tops.

I've been playing around with different things and I think the like the later top better. I want to keep shorter veg while being able to pack more plants closer together. Kind of a sog style grow.

People that go straight into flower with clones, tend to cut huge ones at like 7 inches. That way you can get away with no veg and still yield near an oz per plant.

It just depends on what you are trying to accomplish with your space, veg time, yield per plant, and strain.

Hope this helps.


----------



## captin prang (Sep 15, 2009)

Darkuser said:


> Clones I've topped when they were really short, (about 4 inches) ended up with as many as 8 tops on them. They grew in height more slowly and I vegged a month for all those tops to hit 12 inches before I flowered them. They're also incredibly wide and not very space efficient unless tied together. They only grew 6 inches in flower and I'm expecting a really good yield on those ones, thinking at least 2oz per on these short, wide plants.
> 
> Clones I've topped at around 10 inches get fewer, more compact tops with under 3 weeks veg by the time I flower them at 12 inches. If left to veg longer, they would most likely get wider and maybe more tops. They generally grow more in height during flower because less energy is needed for less tops.
> 
> ...


yeah cheers mate think im going to try and wait then top abit later like you said at about 10" if i can manage to stay patient that is.Do you think they need more time in veg after I top them then?


----------



## Darkuser (Sep 15, 2009)

I veg for about a week after topping or until most my plants are 12 inches tall.


----------

